# Banff/Jasper trip planning



## npvacation (Aug 20, 2007)

We will be visiting the Banff area next summer and staying
at Chateau World resort at Canmore for a week.

We would like to visit both Banff and Jasper, maybe 
other surrounding national parks.

Besides one week stay at Canmore,  do we need to 
book extra days at Jasper,  how many days in Jasper
are enough? Or could we simply travel to Jasper from
Canmore in a day-trip? Since our kids like to hike, boat, 
and fishing, I prefer not to do day-trip.

Thanks.


----------



## Art (Aug 21, 2007)

Going up the Ice Fields Parkway is definitely a full day trip, especially if you take the Snow Explorer out on to the glacier or stop at Lake Louise.

Lake Louise is 70 Km north of Canmore and Jasper is 240 km north.  The road is pretty good, but it is not an expressway and there is construction so it is hard to haver much over 60 kmh.

Jasper is also a neat little town that is worth exploring.  In particular, it worthwhile to visit Maligne Canyon.

We simply booked a night in Jasper in the middle of our week in Canmore.  We did not explore Jasper National Park so I don't have any idea on how much time to spend there.  However, any time you spend in that overall area of Canada will be worth it.

Art


----------



## shagnut (Aug 21, 2007)

What a trip you are in store for!! I have a very detailed trip report OY if you'd like to read it. I also have 7 albums on snapfish  if you'd like to see them. I loved the day trip to Tackawaw (sp) falls and Emerald Lake. Also the Columbian Icefields/sno coach was great. Don't forget to do Johnston Canyon & when in Jasper do Maligne Canyon.  I spent the night in a room accomadation. Of course you will want to do Lake Louise, Peyto Lake & Moraine.  Have fun.  shaggy


----------



## npvacation (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks, Art and Shag.

I will arrange 2 day stay at Jasper before Canmore.

BTW, Shag, where could I find your detailed trip report? 
I think it will be very helpful for my trip planning.

NP


----------



## Kola (Aug 22, 2007)

I visited Canmore, Banff, Kananaskis, Radium Hot Springs, Columbia Icefields, and all tourist points along the highway all the way down to Kimberley, BC over first week of July this year. It was well worth it but required a lot of driving every day. I have been to Jasper before. One week for all of this is more like scratching the surface if you want to do some hiking and/or fishing. If you can spare the time stay 3 days in the Jasper area and another couple of days at or near Fairmont Hot Springs, BC before your week in Canmore. Enjoy it while you can.

Mike


----------



## npvacation (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks Mike,

I will stay 3 day in Jasper as you suggested.
But I may not have time to stay extra time 
at Fairmount Hot Spring.

BTW, is DrumHeller worth one day visit from Canmore?

NP


----------



## shagnut (Aug 22, 2007)

Go over to timeshare forums and then go to Travel Tales. You will have to go back several pages to find my Canada trip. I took it day by day and it is very detailed. I think you will like it. 

The only thing I didn't do was Drumheller and I am still kicking myself but just didn't have time. One of our tuggers named Pat is part owner of a tour company that specializes in that area. Wish I had gotten to go.  shaggy


----------



## eal (Aug 22, 2007)

Drumheller and the Royal Tyrell Museum are pretty amazing.  

Pat posts here as mulgrew1.


----------



## Kola (Aug 23, 2007)

npvacation said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> I will stay 3 day in Jasper as you suggested.
> But I may not have time to stay extra time
> ...



Check out http://www.tyrrellmuseum.com/
If you find the time, its worth it !

Mike


----------



## npvacation (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for information. 
I will try to go Drumheller if we have time.

Shag, I read your trip report, very helpful.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 24, 2007)

Great, glad I can help, I also have pics if you want to see them.  You will never ever forget this trip. shaggy


----------



## aka Julie (Aug 25, 2007)

*Me too*



shagnut said:


> Great, glad I can help, I also have pics if you want to see them.  You will never ever forget this trip. shaggy



I'm in the preliminary stages of planning a trip to this area for July 2008.

Shaggy, I'd love to see your pictures.  Can you post a link?

I'll also check out your trip report.

TIA


----------



## shagnut (Aug 25, 2007)

Julie, I don't know how to link but if you want to see them pm me with your email addy and I'll send them to you from snapfish.  shaggy


----------



## aka Julie (Aug 26, 2007)

*You've got mail*



shagnut said:


> Julie, I don't know how to link but if you want to see them pm me with your email addy and I'll send them to you from snapfish.  shaggy



I've sent you a PM.


----------

